# Tanacom Bull 1000



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

Last fall we bought 2 Tanacom 1000's. I've used them both about a dozen times and I've had to send them both back to Diawa to get fixed. One broke a gear in the manual crank and the other broke the anti-reverse. I looked into them a bunch before I bought them and heard only good. Anyone else have issues with them? I'm not rough on them but am I doing something wrong?

Help!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ive sold a ton of these things and can only think of 2 that have been brought back to me. But like anything mass produced, there will be some lemons.


----------



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

Am I correct in thinking that they are covered under warranty for 1yr? They sent the first one back quickly and it didn't cost anything, still waiting on #2. I'm just wondering if this is going to be a recurring problem and I should sell them now and go with a different brand. I've looked on ebay and there are a bunch out there from different companies. I recognize some from power tools, Ryobi etc. Anyone have any experience with anything other than Diawa and the companies that are ad-ons to a reel like the electramates, Dolphin, Precission??


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear you are having trouble with the tanacom. I have one as well as my fishing partner and we have had them for about three years without any trouble. We have actually been very pleased with them. I also know two charter boats that put a lot of use to their tanacoms and they too seem happy. I hope they stand behind the warranty and you have no further issue. I have seen a couple of Kristal reels in service and they do seem more robust. Then there is the Lindgren Pitman that seems like a battlewagon. That being said I have seen some large AJ's come up on the tanacom and it handles a 35 pound grouper easily.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

My dolphin on a tiagra 50 should come today. I'm pretty pumped about that one.


----------



## Jabbo (May 29, 2012)

I have 5 Diawa SB 750 MT that I bottom fish with and have some buddies that have 6 or 7 and we all love them. The only problem any of us have with them is with the power cord. That's the only weak link to the reel that we have seen. 
Steven


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

They aren't designed to reel in 100 lb yellowfin under electric power, but the manual crank got the job done just fine! Love mine.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They do have a 1 yr warranty. Daiwa will honor it without question. You can get another brand, but then you have several factors that come into play that aren't convenient in my opinion.

1) most local shops do not regularly stock them, which means warranties and service end up tying up more time if needed.
2) a lot if competing brands are far less user friendly. The basic functions take longer to figure out and generally the reels have 2 speeds; either full speed or no speed!
3) several other brands revolve around adapting a motor to a reel you currently have. If its my money, I'm not going to spend another 700-1000.00 or more for a motor to put on a reel I've already spent X amount on. I want an all-in-one unit.

I could probably go on. I've fished about 8 types of electric reels now and just don't feel there is a better option for the money than a Daiwa. NO, I am not a Daiwa sales rep, although i do sell them at our store along with other electrics. I've just seen what happens when someone buys a reel that they can't get parts or service for; it becomes an expensive paper weight.

If you've gotten a hold of a lemon, send it back and demand a brand new reel. I've done this before for my customers and generally they will fulfill your request.


----------

